# Zig Zag Eel questions



## Arkisage (Jan 20, 2014)

So, I just acquired a zig zag eel. Before I had, 5 harlequin Rasboras, 2 small atm, Kuhli loaches, 1 mexican dwarf crawdad and a bristle nose pleco. I had read It can take some time for the zig zags to "come out of their shells" and don't like to be moved around. I also read sometimes they wont eat right away. Ok, so about an hour or two after I had him in the tank i noticed my 5 Harlequins down to 4, I have one with part of a tail missing and sometimes is a bit slow, thought no biggy. Then this morning they were down to 2... I tested the water, everything checks out good and i did 3 sweeps of looking all around for dead fish and nothing. Although Mr. eel seemed a bit plump. Is this normal? I was reading they only really eat a few times a week, so 3 fish missing was a shock, i don't mind, i only have the harlequins because i like watching them school. But also 3 over night seems a bit much seeing as he happily ate some live blood worms i offered him last night. Any opinions or advice on Mr. Zig Zag would be great. This is his tank now and what he says goes. I have another tank almost ready for fish, so if some of his roommates need to move that is ok with me. He is currently in a 15 gal, sand, live plants caves ect. looking into a 35 here soon to set up for him. He seems like he adjusted really well so far.


----------



## Arkisage (Jan 20, 2014)

And another harlequin down...


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes it's normal for eels to eat small fish. I would not add anything to the tank until you upgrade.


----------

